# Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency



## Gryphos (Dec 27, 2016)

So this show is criminally underappreciated, and I thoroughly recommend it.

As a fan of Douglas Adams, when I found out that they'd made a Netflix show of Dirk Gently, I was intrigued and curious as to how they were going to go about it. And after watching the series, I can say that I am extremely pleased with the result.

First thing that needs saying: this is not an adaptation of either of Adams' Dirk Gently novels; in fact, the only link it has to those novels is the character of Dirk Gently himself. However, I will say that the show captures a lot of what made Douglas Adams' stuff so ingenious: namely, the absurdity and the farcical complexity.

But what is the show about? Dirk Gently calls himself a 'holistic detective', which he describes as a detective who doesn't solve mystery through looking for clues or investigating details or anything like that. He simply immerses himself in the situation and hopes to find a solution in the end, since he sees everything as being connected. The general story is him and his picked up assistant Todd trying to solve a case that includes, among other things, a cult of body-swappers, a dangerous kitten, and an electric shark attack in the penthouse of a hotel. The show also includes an invulnerable 'holistic assassin' (best character btw), a time-travelling 19th century inventor, a secret but incompetently run government agency, and a group of psychic energy-eating anarchists known as the Rowdy 3 (of which there are four, because why not?).

Like, seriously, if you are even the tiniest bit curious about how this all fits together, the show is definitely worth checking out. It's even quite short, with only 8 episodes of about 40 minutes a piece.

They've confirmed there's going to be a second season, too, which I am super pumped for.


----------



## TheCrystallineEntity (Jan 11, 2017)

I've heard of this new series. My mum watched a bit of it but didn't like it very much. I haven't watched the first episode yet.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi,

Yeah, this show left me with a wry smile on my face for weeks. It was absolutely brilliant. Especially the deductive leaps of the MC which are brilliant and don't make any sense at all!

Cheers, Greg.


----------

